# International removals/excess baggage



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi all
My wife and I are moving to Dubai in mid August (very excited :clap2:!) from London. Our package includes a furnished apartment. Looking through the various relocation threads, they all seem to be about major removals involving furniture and containers. We are only looking to move about 75 cubic feet of personal belongings via seafreight, ideally door to door (London - Al Qusais). Does anyone have any experience of similar or any recommendations about companies to contact in the UK? There seem to be so many at wildly different prices, any input at all would be very very welcome.


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> Hi all
> My wife and I are moving to Dubai in mid August (very excited :clap2:!) from London. Our package includes a furnished apartment. Looking through the various relocation threads, they all seem to be about major removals involving furniture and containers. We are only looking to move about 75 cubic feet of personal belongings via seafreight, ideally door to door (London - Al Qusais). Does anyone have any experience of similar or any recommendations about companies to contact in the UK? There seem to be so many at wildly different prices, any input at all would be very very welcome.


Hi Danny, I'm also relocating from UK to Dubai and moving my personal stuffs ( more or less the same volume you have). I'm using Doree Bonner and their quote is quite reasonable.

I'm moving this month end. Let me know how you get along.

Cheers


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You may be able to share a container. Might be worth asking a few removal companies.

Alternatively you can try the companies below who handle personal goods.

Excess Baggage | Baggage Shipping | Student Storage | Mini Moves | Student Shipping 


Excess Baggage Company | Excess Baggage Shipping & Storage Services


-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I shipped 312 cuft of personal stuff and that cost £1200 including them packing

The company I used was Eagle Relocations and took 4 weeks door to door


----------

